# Karma the Wolf is Gone



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

*I am in tears. Wanagi Wolf Rescue's newest rescued wolf/German shepherd dog, Karma, passed away. She was ill when I saw her in October, not long after she arrived. Karma was to be Hokshila's new companion, as he was mourning the loss of his previous female companion. Godspeed, beautiful Karma.*


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

She was so beautiful! Rest in Peace Karma.
Hugs to you and Stephanie!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

RIP sweet girl play hard at the bridge and say hello to my girls at the bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Karma*

Karma

What a beautiful girl you are and Rest in Peace and look for my Snobear and play with him-you will like him.

Jackson's Mom: I am so very sorry.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Noble Karma ~ Godspeed & Love to You Always


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She was beautiful. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for Stephanie and you. Karma was so noble and beautiful. Hopefully Hokshila will be able to find and bond with another mate. That is so sad. Do they know what happened to her?


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry. Karma was a beautiful girl.

RIP Sweet Karma


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I am so sorry for Stephanie and you. Karma was so noble and beautiful. Hopefully Hokshila will be able to find and bond with another mate. That is so sad. Do they know what happened to her?


She was sick when she arrived from her previous home. I'm hoping to get more details. Stephanie loves her wolves so much; I know she is heartbroken over this.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is just so very sad. I am so sorry.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Rip Karma a beautiful girl


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Karma had an ailment that caused thickening of the small intestine and prevented her body from absorbing nutrients from her food. Stephanie did everything possible to help Karma. Unfortunately, by the time the problem was identified, it was too late.

On a positive note, I have been invited to visit the refuge on Sunday and spend some one-on-one time with the wolves and wolf dogs. I hope my new camera arrives by then. I am really looking forward to the visit.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry to read about Karma. She was beautiful.

I'll keep my fingers crossed your camera arrives. You take beautiful photos and I hope you will share them with us.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> I'm so sorry to read about Karma. She was beautiful.
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed your camera arrives. You take beautiful photos and I hope you will share them with us.


Thanks. The new camera is en route via UPS, so it should be here. Figuring out how to use it is another story! I still have my other Canon DSLR if the new one doesn't arrive. I'm sending it off soon to be cleaned and adjusted, and will give it to my daughter, who is a talented photographer.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I hope your new camera arrives before Sunday. As long as you have it on auto, I think the pictures will be gorgeous. I cant wait to see them. That is still so sad about Karma.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ann*

Ann

Please give my condolences to Stephanie and I hope you can take pictures!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

She was so beautiful. Made me think of Jules and Jazz's mom's hybrid wolf, Artica, snow while like this one. Artie developed cancer in her paw and lost her leg but she adjusted so well. But in the end, her life was lost.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks, everybody. My new camera should be delivered today. I am so excited about getting to visit the wolf and wolf dogs this Sunday.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jackson's Mom*

Jackson's Mom

So glad your camera is coming and you're going to see the wolves!!


----------

